# Xenia problem



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey all.

I was hypnotized by pulsing xenia a few years ago when I started in this hobby. Now it's spreading faster than I can trim it. I'm looking for suggestions on how to wipe it out, without having to remove the rock, or kalk (sp?) or epoxy etc.

Seems like this is a brutal problem, and I'm trying to avoid having to replace all my rock.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Get a fish that will eat it. Sometimes butterflies eat them but will also nip at other coral


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok next problem... what fish? I have a 35G cube. I've read that fish can be hit or miss (usually miss).


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

What are your tank parameters? Reason I ask is based on my own experience with Xenia I couldn't grow the stuff due to the water being too clean. Too little nitrates and phosphates made it difficult to spread until I setup a skimmer schedule instead of running it 24/7. Slowly it started to spread but even then not like wild fire.

You could try your hand at a low nutrient system.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Undetectable nitrates and phosphates. I'm starving my fish 

I skim really wet.

I tried injecting with various things (lemon juice concentrate, super saturated calcium mix, hydrogen peroxide...). Injecting kills the stalk, the heads float off and populate other areas of the tank. The foot grows back.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Use a knife of a screwdriver and scrape off them, or direct a powerhead on them and put a small rock behind. Xenia will move and as soon as they are on the new rock, sell them.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You can also try hyper or hyposalinity. I know I killed off my Xenia when my salinity went up a bit


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

remove rock and scrub it from the rock with the something. Try to go little dip top the rock if possible. All other corals will survive few minutes on the open air

At the moment you will start follow all fantastic ideas here - your tank will be finished.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

i see...

any other ideas that DON'T involve scrubbing or scraping rocks?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

smcx said:


> i see...
> 
> any other ideas that DON'T involve scrubbing or scraping rocks?


you can inject lemon juice ( I use concentrated from the grocery stores)) for kill mushrooms. I also used Calcium Chloride injection on the mushrooms and it is worked. We use it for dosing.

*Just do not try to apply it ones for all Xenia you would like to finish, or you can kill the tank*

You will need sirenge with the metal needle.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

I tried injecting with both. The stalk dies and the hands float off and colonize other areas of the tank. I heard fluke tabs work but I can't seem to find any :/


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

Put a small piece of rock directly on top of the xenia, the xenia will move to the top of this rock within a week. It always worked for me, and you have a xenia frag for frag swap.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*Not in the works*

There are so many evasive Corals, you gotta do your research, Why can't you take the rock out. It's really the only way to get rid of it.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Not only is it growing on every rock (including the main/large ones that also house my nems), it's growing on my back wall, which is textured plastic. I can't scrape it clean enough, and I can't blowtorch the back wall.

On a positive note, it looks like my hammer coral can kill the xenia.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Killing xenia is really not a good thing to do in tank however if you really want to do it... this is the best way.

Kalkwrasser solution injected into the foot of the xenia. It will detach after a few minutes.

Forgot to add to do this slowly as your essentially putting high PH solution into your tank.


----------

